# Malay tutor/classes for adults in/around Subang Jaya-any recommendations?



## agreencushion (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello, 

It's been a couple of months since my husband and I moved to Malaysia. 
We are enjoying our time and find the people to be really friendly and nice. We would love to work on our Malay and hold conversations with the locals and are looking to see if any one has used a tutor or language school they would particularly recommend. 
I have tried online resources and videos but I find it hard to get reliable material beyond the basics.

Thanks


----------



## imraz (Jun 18, 2014)

Are u looking for a private tutor?


----------



## agreencushion (Sep 30, 2013)

We might be..do you offer classes?


----------



## imraz (Jun 18, 2014)

I do. But Shah Alam area.


----------



## agreencushion (Sep 30, 2013)

How much do you charge per class? there is two of us We are in the USJ area


----------

